# Pere Marquette Gathering...



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey all,

Just a quick Cleanup/Outing reminder! The annual Pere Marquette fall cleanup - Steelhead outing is on track for tomorrow morning. (the 6th) Right now it looks as though we have something like 30 + people showing up, but the more the merrier!! There's still plenty of rooms left at many of the motel/hotels/lodges/campgrounds in the area so if you decide at the last moment while sitting there at work that going to Baldwin to do some good this weekend would be fun, call one up, go home, pack a bag and head on up!

We'll be meeting at the shop (BBT) between 7:30 and 8:00 am. It looks as though there will be a good number of people up with room in their boats so I'll be trying to pair off those without a ride with those that have one to offer as usual. After that we'll try and spread the traffic out to as much of the system as possible and those not floating can walk in at all sorts of accesses.

I'll be hosting the after celebration at my house on the south side of the shop afterward starting at around 7:00 pm. BBT will be providing deep fried turkeys along with a side dish or two and the needed plates etc... Participants should bring a fold out chair if they have one and whatever the beverage is of your choice. Feel free to also bring a dish to pass if you like. It looks as though the weather will be pretty nice, so the bon fire will be going in full swing and I expect the stories to be great as always!

Here's hoping that many more of you can make it! I've got to go guide now, but am looking forward to the gathering and photos in the morning... 

Tight lines all,
Steve


----------

